# A Modern Seiko 7A28



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I found this Seiko on eBay and thought I hadn't seen a chrono layout like this for some time.

Not since the 7A28 and 7A38 layouts, though Seiko did make a LE speedmaster.

I am not sure whether it is a hark back to the vintage look but it is a start


















I have also just completed uploading loads of photo's to my online storage and

this 7A38 made me smile










If you want to see more then go here What's on your wrist

Regards

Derek


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Aaah, i love that 7A38..go away Derek.. 

Whats the model number of the new Seiko, its a new one on me.

Nice site too!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Not sure mate, I lifted the photo and when I wnet back to get more details I couldn't find it 

Derek


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

LuvWatch said:


> Not sure mate, I lifted the photo and when I wnet back to get more details I couldn't find it
> 
> Derek




Cant find it either, hope they develop it, they did a few retro ish ones a while ago, still not quite right though..


----------



## Mark1980 (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like that, I can feel my wallet getting lighter.......


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I have just had a look at your site and it looks great, you have clearly put a lot of effort into it.

Well done I have book marked it.

Martyn


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

s67 said:


> I have just had a look at your site and it looks great, you have clearly put a lot of effort into it.
> 
> Well done I have book marked it.
> 
> Martyn


Cheers Martyn glad you like it 

I found the watch in the original post and the model is SRW011P1, and they appear to come in different colour dial

combinations including a white dial version SRW007P1.

Seeing them in other photo's I'm not to sure they have that top Seiko look










Regards

Derek

My Seiko site What's on your wrist


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> .... the model is SRW011P1, and they appear to come in different colour dial
> 
> combinations including a white dial version SRW007P1.
> 
> Seeing them in other photo's I'm not to sure they have that top Seiko look.


Er, No - not exactly 'that top look', Derek. 

There's loads of them on eBay (mostly from sellers in Singapore) as Buy-it-Nows for under 100 Quid.

There appear to be about a dozen different dial face / hand colour / subdial variations ....

All based on Seiko's 'el cheapo' 7T11 movement. Hardly bears comparison to 7A28s and 7A38's.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > .... the model is SRW011P1, and they appear to come in different colour dial
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree :notworthy:

Regards

Derek

My Seiko site What's on your wrist


----------



## bazz55 (Jun 17, 2009)

cool web site


----------

